# Sharing Calendar in Windows Live Mail



## jimn5dc (May 31, 2008)

I have a home network running WHS, and would like to share the calendar in Windows Live Mail with my wife's comouter running Win7
Thanks
Jim


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Click here and Navigate to Share Calendar and follow the simple guide.

Hope this helps.


----------

